# June FOTD 3: Picture Inspired



## showpuli (Jul 12, 2005)

Wow those are all so beautiful! Amazing what inspires us in different and unique ways. DopeSick, what MUdid you use? I lovethe jewels!


----------



## nerdalicious (Jul 12, 2005)

Here's mine, very sloppy but it only took about 5 minutes. It's not bad. Whaddaya think?

I didn't use a lot of MAC though :O

I used
Colorevolution #6, #103 and MAC Creme De Violet all blended together to make the petal color
Wet N Wild Liquid Liner, the bright green, no names on them, for lining
Physicians Formula Eyebrightener in Metallic Black for the dots
Prestige w/p eyeliner in Star to outline


----------



## Jude (Jul 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *showpuli* 
_Wow those are all so beautiful! Amazing what inspires us in different and unique ways. DopeSick, what MUdid you use? I lovethe jewels!_

 
Thanks sweeness.  I used Lucky Green on the inner lid.  Fuschia Pigment foiled on the lower middle.  Ruby Red Pigment packed over the Fuschia and the outer V. Anna Sui blended into the Ruby Red in the crease.  Bare Escentuals Snow as the lower liner.  Blacktrack as the upper and lower liner.  Turquoise Glitter applied with the tip of a wet #1 Loew Cornell paint brush.


----------

